# PS3 - where to buy from



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

right guys, had my XBOX 360 for a while now, and as good as it is im missing the Playstation (ive had a PS, PS1 and PS2 before). i fancy getting a PS3 (mainly for a certain racing game ), any suggestions on where to get a good deal from?
also, what sort of money could i get for my 360?

kev


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Let me know how much for the xbox and is it flashed


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> Let me know how much for the xbox and is it flashed


will do chris - flashed?... whats that? 
is it to do with the ring of death thing?..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

To play non original games.if u get what i mean.and what
Gig is it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> To play non original games.if u get what i mean.and what
> Gig is it


60GB, well i got it new and ive not had 'flashed' so..


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Saw an ad somewhere today sainsbury's have a third off PS3.

Also worth a search on hotukdeals.com


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep, Sainsburys, £199. No games with it though


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i see they're available in different GB's, which is best to go for or isn't there much difference...


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/ps3-console-reduced-to-199-99-sains/785734 160GB, will do you fine


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cool, what sort of money could i expect for my 360 - with 1 controller, F1 2010, forza 3, forza 2, project gotham racing 4 and smackdown vs raw 2010?...


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

God knows Kev, take it to GAME, Gamestation, try CeX, Ebay and the likes. If i was you, i'd try CeX then Ebay, just to get rid as a whole package


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i'll do that matt :thumb:
is the 24th of this month the release date for GT5?...


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

GT5 has had too many release dates, i dont think there is a definite one set yet. I looked on shopto.net, they said 5th December then play.com and amazon both said differant.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStati...ran-Turismo-5-Collectors-Edition/Product.html

There you go buddy


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wedgie said:


> http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStati...ran-Turismo-5-Collectors-Edition/Product.html
> 
> There you go buddy


:argie: cheers kev 
just need to sell my xbox, PS2 and PSP now


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> :argie: cheers kev
> just need to sell my xbox, PS2 and PSP now


Why? ive still got my ps1 ps2, xbox and xbox 360 :thumb:

Still getting used to the ps controllers again,i keep throwing frags instead of shooting in black ops :wall::wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wedgie said:


> Why? ive still got my ps1 ps2, xbox and xbox 360 :thumb:
> 
> Still getting used to the ps controllers again,i keep throwing frags instead of shooting in black ops :wall::wall:


ain't got quite 275 quid in my back pocket unfortunatly 
edit; just worked out i'll have enough after pay day this month, even without selling my other consoles 
i take it you have a PS3 kev?..


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah,

I bought the ps3 black ops bundle from play :thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wedgie said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I bought the ps3 black ops bundle from play :thumb::thumb:


cool, getting GT5 as well? im not really into war games tbh. i'll be getting GTA and F1 2010 though


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

HMV, and I think they will buy the Xbox from you as well under their 'Replay' offer.

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/navigate.do?c...stuff+you+love+for+less+-+click+here+for+info


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

How much for the xbox kev with out the games


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

won't say chris as i don't want to get a telling off for trying to sell something thats not in a sales thread. if i sell it on here, it'll be up sometime this week probably


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok kev i shall keep a look out best i can.useing phone for internet at minute till i get laptop cable down


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> Ok kev i shall keep a look out best i can.useing phone for internet at minute till i get laptop cable down


:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Kev, if your not in a rush and only want it for GT5, i'd get the Kev(wedgie) linked to.

But if you want to start playing games and getting used to the PS3 controller, then i'd go for the Sainsbury one, as your probably not going to use half the stuff that comes with the GT5 collectors edition


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Kev, if your not in a rush and only want it for GT5, i'd get the Kev(wedgie) linked to.
> 
> But if you want to start playing games and getting used to the PS3 controller, then i'd go for the Sainsbury one, as your probably not going to use half the stuff that comes with the GT5 collectors edition


is the controller different to the PS2 then? thought they'd kept the same (or similar) style...
won't just be for GT5 - want to get F1 2010, GTA, WRC as well


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

The controller is the same yes. But what i meant was, if you was used to the Xbox one. 

If i was you, i'd get the sainsburys one, then you can get on F1 and play online with DW. 

Although the one at Sainsbury is half the memory, i have a 160GB, have about 500 photos, 5 videos, 5 games bought from Playstation Store, lots of saved data from other games, and still have room on there.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattastra said:


> The controller is the same yes. But what i meant was, if you was used to the Xbox one.
> 
> If i was you, i'd get the sainsburys one, then you can get on F1 and play online with DW.
> 
> Although the one at Sainsbury is half the memory, i have a 160GB, have about 500 photos, 5 videos, 5 games bought from Playstation Store, lots of saved data from other games, and still have room on there.


hmmm.... thanks matt. some food for thought


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Kev, i dont know if you have got one yet, but take a look at this. Shopto are great aswell. Always quick delivery :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Kev, i dont know if you have got one yet, but take a look at this. Shopto are great aswell. Always quick delivery :thumb:


waiting for GT5 to come out before ordering matt, looks like from there too


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok. You could get the whole package from there though. You could wait till wednesday to make sure its out, then buy wednesday morning, you should have it on friday, if not thursday.


----------

